# Logitech G700 Akkuprobelm



## Blacky92 (14. Februar 2012)

Hi, 

ich habe seit ein paar Tagen die Logitech G700 im Einsatz.
Zwar hatte ich shcon gelesen das die Akkulaufzeit nicht so toll wäre, aber das was ich hier habe ist echt ein Witz....
Teilweise 6-8Std. zocken und von 3 Balken ist noch einer Übrig.

Jetzt habe ich vor mir einen richtig starken Akku zu kaufen um das ganze etwas zu verbessern (darf auch ruhig bis zu 20€ kosten)

Der nette Mensch im Saturn meinte ein Sanyo eneloop mit 2000mAh könnte die Lösung sein, aber ich wollte erst nochmal hier nachfragen.

...achja derzeit ist "eni Time" 2000mAh Akku drin (nie davon gehört... billigware aus China?)

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Februar 2012)

Auf welchem Hinterhof hast Du die G700 denn gekauft? Da ist standardmäßig eigentlich 'nen Sanyo eneloop mit 1900mAh drin!
Die eneloop sind deutlich besser, also kauf Dir den, wunder darfst Du aber trotzdem nicht erwarten.


----------



## Blacky92 (14. Februar 2012)

Im MediMax habsch das gute Teil geholt 
Ich find die auch mega nice nur eben die Akkulaufzeit isn Witz>.<


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Februar 2012)

Da würde ich mich aber nochmal eingehend mit dem MediMaxen unterhalten!


----------



## turbosnake (14. Februar 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Auf welchem Hinterhof hast Du die G700 denn gekauft? Da ist standardmäßig eigentlich 'nen Sanyo eneloop mit 1900mAh drin!
> Die eneloop sind deutlich besser, also kauf Dir den, wunder darfst Du aber trotzdem nicht erwarten.


 
Bei mir ist  es auch nur eine EniTime drin, gekauft im Saturn.

Reicht die lite Varianten der eneloop aus?


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Februar 2012)

Meine hat 'nen Sanyo eneloop mit 1900mAh. Dachte das wäre der Standard...
Sanyo eneloop AA Mignon Batterien: Amazon.de: Elektronik
oder gleich mit passendem Ladegerät
http://www.amazon.de/Sanyo-eneloop-...r_1_14?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1329245959&sr=1-14


----------



## gh0st76 (14. Februar 2012)

Soweit ich weiß sind die eni Time Akkus eine günstigere Variante der eneloop. Aber selbst mit eneloops lade ich spätestens alle drei Tage auf. Liegt aber auch nur daran weil die Maus am Rechner wegen meinem Sim Rig hängt.


----------



## Blacky92 (15. Februar 2012)

3Tage ist ein Traumwert... 
müsst ihr anderen "eni time akku geschädigten" auch jede nacht laden ?


----------



## KaterTom (15. Februar 2012)

Ich habe auch einen enitime drin und wenn der PC den ganzen Tag läuft muss ich auch jede Nacht laden. Aber wenn einen das stört, kann man ja einen stärkeren Akku kaufen. Das ist einer der Gründe, weshalb ich diese Maus liebe.


----------



## Blacky92 (15. Februar 2012)

Ok... also hat zumindest xie Maus keinen Treffer
werde heute nen eneloop kaufen und mal schauen was sich so ergibt

Das genialste an der Maus finde ich sind die genial platzierten G-Tasten ^^


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Februar 2012)

Blacky92 schrieb:


> 3Tage ist ein Traumwert...


 
Liegt aber auch nur daran weil ich die Maus nur für Desktop und Ingame Menüs brauche. In der Sim kurbel ich halt am Wheel.


----------



## Blacky92 (15. Februar 2012)

Das erklärt einiges
naja 2tage sollte sie schon finde ich.... mit dem Kabel zu zocken ist ja ne katastrophe-.-


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Februar 2012)

2 Tage hat der Akku von meiner Mamba auch nicht gehalten. Aber mit der hab ich das Problem das die meine Pedale irgendwann ausschaltet. Blöd wenn man mitten im Rennen ist. Mit der G700 hab ich so ein Problem zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Nyuki (17. Februar 2012)

Bulb Blub

Die Entime 1900 unterscheiden sich 0 zu den Sanyoo 1900er.

Logitech g700 gibts mit Eneloops wie auch Enitime Akkus

Ich habe mir einen Pack HR-3UTGA 1900/2000 Eneloops gekauft und wie auch "wenn man googled" 0 unterschied zum Enitime gemerkt.Die beiden Akkus Laden Max mit Bc700 Ladegerät 2500- 2600 mAh

4er-Pack Yuasa eNiTIME Akkus AA: Amazon.de: Elektronik

zusätzlich habe ich Eneloops XX (Es gibt keine Besseren derzeit auf dem Markt) die sich mit dem Bc700 bis 3000-3100 maH sich aufladen lassen.

1/2 Tag länger als ein Enitime/HR-3UTGA Eneloop 1900er.

SANYO eneloop | Ready to use Rechargeable Battery - The only battery you will ever need

Du solltest den Enitime mal entladen/ refreshen und wieder aufladen.Dann hält der auch wieder.Wenn du sehr viel am Pc sitzt ist der am Abend fast leer wie jeder andere auch !!!


----------



## moparcrazy (17. Februar 2012)

Hab mich darüber nochmal mit Onkel Google unterhalten und wir kommen da eher zu dem Ergebnis das der Enitime zwar ein guter Akku ist die Eneloops aber doch noch ein wenig besser sind.
Die Eneloop XX als besten Akku zu bezeichnen ist auch nicht unbedingt richtig, hier kommt es auf den Einsatz an denn dieser Akku hat Vorteile er hat aber auch deutliche Nachteile.
Allein schon die max. 500 Ladezyklen disqualifizieren ihn für mich, der Standard Eneloop schafft hier max. 1500 also das dreifache!


----------



## Nyuki (17. Februar 2012)

Ja das stimmt.500 Ladezyklen sind wenig.

Es gibt auch welche die haben angeblich 4000 mAh (Chinaboliden).Dafür braucht man dann aber auch spezielle Ladegeräte Da die meissten bis max 3000mAh nur Laden können für AA .Abgesehn davon das ich keine AA Akkus kenne die tatsächlich 4k maH schaffen.

Von der Qualy wie auch von der Kraft des Akkus sind sind XX im AA schon mit einer der besten bzw die besten.

mit 4 x XX komme ich 9 Tage aus. 9 x 500 = 4500 Tage entspricht 12+ Jahre^^.Ich glaube das wird meine Maus nicht erreichen wie auch das die Akkus sich weiterentwickeln werden...

Mit den XX macht man nur was richtig !!!


----------



## Abductee (17. Februar 2012)

gibt auch noch andere markenakkus mit höherer kapazität:
http://www.amazon.de/Sony-NiMH--Gre...07OC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329493976&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000IGW3DS/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&psc=1
http://www.amazon.de/Ansmann-503509...SFPM/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1329493976&sr=8-6


----------



## Nyuki (17. Februar 2012)

Ja, 
oder
http://www.amazon.de/M%C3%BCllerPower-Mignon-Akku-3000-Akkus/dp/B00149S0O4/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt

Die selbstentladung ist leider bei denen alle zu hoch

Damit wirbt ja Sanyoo, zurecht !


----------



## Blacky92 (18. Februar 2012)

So also ich wieder....
hab mir nen 2er Pack Eneloops gegönnt und die vollgeladen.
Den ersten in die Maus (den 2. in ne Schublade für schlechte Zeiten  ) habe gestern von 17:00-24:00 gezockt und heute früh sind immer noch 2 Balken drauf. Undenkbar beim Enitime Akku!
Also meinem "Erstversuch" zufolge sind die Sanyo Eneloops um längen besser!


----------



## moparcrazy (18. Februar 2012)

Gute Entscheidung Eneloop FTW !!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2012)

Also bei mir war bei der G700 von Anfang an ein 2000mA Akku Enoloop dabei und wenn ich 4 Stunden BF3 zocke und auch noch im iNet unterwegs bin muss die Maus grundsätzlich Abends wenn ich ins Bett gehe ans Aufladekabel sonst komme ich unmöglich über den nächsten Tag.


----------



## Nyuki (23. Februar 2012)

Hi Hulky,

hier noch was für die, die einen Enitime Akku (Yuasa)  in ihrer G700 haben und sich umsonst sorgen machen weil sie falsch aufgeklärt worden sind.Alles eine Preispolitik mehr nicht !!!

Akkudo Fotografie Blog » Vergleich eneloop mit enitime

Wenn man exzessive googled kommt man auf das Ergebsnis das die beiden Akkus Identisch sind !!!
Wenn man dann beide hat und selber testet, kommt man dann auch auf das gleiche Ergebnis.

Boa alles zu lang her aber ich habe nochmal richtig drauf geachtet die letzte Woche, wegen meinen XX Eneloops^^.

also,

Wenn ich Eni oder Loop drin habe spiele ich "jetzt" mehr als 21 STd. durch mit pausen.Dann zeigt die Maus rot an.Dauert dann nochmal ca.2-4 std mit pausen, dann ist sie leer .Ich kann mich dran erinneren bevor ich meine standard Eneloops meiner Ma für die Cam gegebn habe, daß einer sehr schnell leer war.
Ich habe ihn nicht refresht sondern entladen und wieder beladen erstmal und diehe da,er war wieder normal.Nimmst du das Usb kabel zum aufladen?

Wenn ich das jetzt benutzte, was ich auch ab und zu mache, da ich meine G700 mit auf die Arbeit nehme^^ und der Akku voll geladen ist, schwindet der erste Balken von der Maus schon nach einer stunde spielen.

Lade ich es mit meinem Ladegerät.Nach 3-4 Stunden, der erste Balken.Hole ungefär 400-600 mA+ mehr raus mit meinem Ladegerät als vorgeschrieben mit jedem Standard Eneloop den ich hier habe (hatte).Wird wohl auch daran liegen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Februar 2012)

Hi Nyuki, 
 ich werd mal zum testen meine Samartphone Ladegerät an die Maus anschließen und mal sehen obs was aus macht. USB 2.0 kann ja nur mit 500mA laden, mit dem Ladegerät 1000mA!


----------



## Nyuki (23. Februar 2012)

1000 *wär *viel zuviel für AA.700 bei XX 700-500 bei standard enel.

Das Aufladen auf Maximum was der Akku *kann *hat auch nichts mit der mA was das Ladegerät kann zu tun.Dauert halt nur länger, ... schonender.Du kommst zum schluss immer auf fast das gleiche Ergebniss...

Das Ladegerät muss dir die mA anzeigen.Damit du weisst wo du dran bist.

Das Bc700 wär eine günstige und P/L die beste alternative wobei du das Ladegerät in beobachtung haben musst die ersten male.Warum, kann dir sagen falls du dich dafür entscheidest.Dann kannst du direkt auch *XX* enelopps 4 stück bestellen.

Dann hält dich nichts mehr auf 

Bis denn


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Februar 2012)

Ein gutes Ladegrät schafft sogar noch mehr als 1000mA, von daher müsste es der 2000mA Enoloop das locker aushalten. Vorteil es müsste den Akku schneller laden und wenn ich glück habe auch stärker aufladen.
Ich schätze das ich vielleicht auf 2800mA komme und damit fast 30% Ladung  raus holen kann.


----------



## Nyuki (23. Februar 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ein gutes Ladegrät schafft sogar noch mehr als 1000mA, von daher müsste es der 2000mA Enoloop das locker aushalten. Vorteil es müsste den Akku schneller laden und wenn ich glück habe auch stärker aufladen.
> Ich schätze das ich vielleicht auf 2800mA komme und damit fast 30% Ladung  raus holen kann.


 
Schneller heisst nicht gut mein Freund ! Die Ladeschlußspannung ist sehr wichtig und sollte nicht die 1.47v überschreiten, wie auch die Qualität des Ladegerätes.
Wenn du Bsp. ein BC900 Ladegerät nimmst und ein anderes X beliebiges (schlechtes) was auch mit 1000ma laden kann,wirst du mit dem BC 900 mehr aus deinem Akku rausholen, wie auch dein Akku bleibt langlebiger ect.!!!

Du kommst immer egal mit wieviel ma du lädst auf die gleichen ma aber auch wie gesagt von Ladegerät zu Ladegerät unterschiedlich.Was deine Akkus maximal können hängt vom Ladegerät ab..Von Akku zu Akku unterschiedlich auch wenn manchmal nur minimal (in der gleichen Ausführung...)
Die ma mindern sich bei Akkus in laufe der Zeit bei abnutzung muss aber nicht sein wenn man einen guten Akku erwischt hat, - bis tot. Auch mit teuren sehr guten Ladegeräten! Bei 3000 ma ist eh schluss bei AA (derzeit) VVl. hat sich das jetzt schon geändert.

Hulky.Ich will es nicht detailiert ausführen da es zu lange dauert, weil ich auch vieles wieder vergessen habe.Ich persönliche habe seinerzeit das mit beste Equpiment mir zusammengestellt und auf das P/L geachtet, bis auf den Akku.Google mal weltweit falls du wirklich interesse hast zum Thema Ladegerät ect.

Ich würde dir *nicht *raten mit 1000ma zu laden.*Wenn dann nur mit einem Bc900 oder gleichwertigem Ladegerät.

*Edit.Ich habe meinen Eni über Usb Kabel gerade voll aufgeladen.Er kann normalerweise 2600* über hat aber nur 2100 nun.


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (1. Juli 2016)

Habe mal den alten Thread hier hochgeholt, 
da ich nun auch eine G700  habe. Akku war unterirdisch schlecht, eni Time 2000mAh, habe diese auch  extern mal geladen, half nur nichts, gehe mal von ner billig  eingekauften b-charge aus, solls geben hab ich mal gehört ^^. Laufzeit  wenns gut lief ca. 5 Std.
Habe mir nun einen älteren 2500 mAh Akku  eingesetzt, war bis auf ca 5% entladen und habe über Nacht per USB Kabel  mal durchgeladen. Läuft nun seit ca 8 Std. und der letzte grüne Led  Streifen ist grad übrig geblieben, sollte also noch ~5 Std. halten.
Dies nur zur Info an alle Besitzer einer G700 - nicht an den beigelegten Akku stören lassen - ersetzen. Maus braucht aber auch den Akku schnell auf!


----------



## bummi18 (23. November 2016)

Moin , meine in die Jahre gekommenen Akkus der G 700s müssen auch mal getauscht werden , (habe2 G 700s   Festr. und Laptop) wie sind die   Eneloop PRO AA Mignon  2500 mah  ?


----------



## Merowinger0807 (23. November 2016)

Eneloops Pro sind sehr zu empfehlen... hab ich meiner G700 auch spendiert und hab dadurch teils 12-13 Std. Laufzeit ohne Kabel bei intensiverer Nutzung ( 2-3 Pausen je 30-40min dazwischen, man muss ja auch mal was essen ).


----------



## JackA (23. November 2016)

Essen/Trinken und der Toilettengang werden überbewertet. Aber ja, wenn, dann nutze ich auch Eneloop Pro.


----------



## bummi18 (23. November 2016)

Ok, hab mal 4 Stück geordert. Mal sehen wie die halten.ich habe noch die originalen eneloop drinn, 3 h und dann kommt die 25% Warnung und der letzte Strich ist rot. Solche Pseudo 3000 mah hatte ich auch mal, die waren  nach 3h platt.


----------



## bummi18 (26. November 2016)

thx für den Tip , die eneloop pro hab ich jetzt seit 13 uhr im dauerbetrieb , zeigt immer noch voll an ....   cool


----------

